# Single Mums/parents



## nloran (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, I am considering moving to Dubai to be a teacher. I am a single mom from America and was wondering what kind of complications that might cause in a move to the UAE. Thanks!


----------



## shubee (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there,

Whilst I'm not aware of what complications (if any) you may have with your move to the UAE. I have an issue of my one with regards to Single Mother relocation in respect to 'Leave to Remove' a child.

Basically, I am a single divorced mother of a 6yr old boy looking to relocate to Singapore in August (both my brother and sister have been settled there for the past 2.5 yrs). My son has had no contact whatsoever with his father since since the age of 2yrs old. My relationship with my ex was an abusive one and though I do not have a court order as such in place stopping him from seeing his son, I have made it clear right from the start that any form of contact needs to be done via the appropriate legal channels.

However, my ex has not bothered to make any attempt to comply with this arrangement and therefore has by default not bothered to persue any contact since my divorce from him 3yrs ago. I know for certain that due to my ex's aggressive and unreasonable nature, he would for sure out of spite do what it takes to stop me from taking my son.

Whilst I will be seeking legal advice, I would be grateful to know if yourself (or anyone else within this forum) faced similar issues with removing their child from their country of residence (UK in particular) to relocate abroad?

Thank you and and I wish you all the best in your own relocation plans.


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

nloran said:


> Hi, I am considering moving to Dubai to be a teacher. I am a single mom from America and was wondering what kind of complications that might cause in a move to the UAE. Thanks!


The weather is hot & humid in summer. Other than that everything is kool 
You will enjoy it here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nloran said:


> Hi, I am considering moving to Dubai to be a teacher. I am a single mom from America and was wondering what kind of complications that might cause in a move to the UAE. Thanks!


If you mean sponsorship of your child, then very little (if any). Is the father's name on the birth certificate? If so you've lost contact with him, if not, no problem. Your school (should) help to sort your visa out, but realistically there won't be an issue.




shubee said:


> Hi there,
> ....
> Thank you and and I wish you all the best in your own relocation plans.


I'm guessing you have their passports, personally, if there is no contact, i would head off into the sunset after having a 30 minute chat with the solicitor that handled (handles) your divorce.




HaiderAli said:


> The weather is hot & humid in summer. Other than that everything is kool
> You will enjoy it here.


Superbly informative post.


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks mate!


----------



## tzr (May 17, 2009)

nloran,

I'm going through the process right now as a single father. Not sure what you've accomplished so far so I'll start from the beginning.

To get your child's passport, you'll need a notorized form from the child's father to apply. The post office can provide this form to you. I have full custody of my son but still needed the form. Before giving it to the post office, make a copy. They will not return the original or even send you a copy after the fact.

The schools are going to want records for the last three years of education for the child at a minimum. The schools in Dubai seem more reasonable than those in Al Ain and Abu Dhabi as far as what's necessary to enroll. For instance, a school in Al Ain required a friend to have the school records attested. Tuition is expensive but I assume, being a teacher, you won't be paying for your child. 

If a nanny is needed, they're very inexpensive. (Depending I guess on your income.) It may take time to find the right one though. There are tons of experiences waiting for you and your child over here. If possible though, you may want to consider leaving your child with a family member in the states until you're set up. Your situation may vary but I don't see how I could have gotten everything settled if I'd brought him with me three months ago. Now, I'm ready and he'll be here in July. 

My number one reason for moving here was because it is a safe environment for raising children. The beach, activities, weather, bigger salary, life experience is all icing on the cake. 

Having "patience of a Saint" doesn't hurt either. Don't plan on anything happening when you've been told it will happen. Hopefully, your transition will be smoother than mine has. Drop me an email and I can give your more specific information once you explain your specific situation. freezing_again(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

How old is your child? I am a single mom moving to Dubai to teach and from what my school has told me as long as you have permission from the child's father or sole legal custody then you should be fine. Good luck to you!


----------

